# Lightroom licensing



## tgutgu (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi

As far as I know, I can install one Lightroom license on a desktop pc and a laptop, i.e. doing two activations on two machines.

If I buy a new desktop pc next year, perhaps with a new operating system (Windows 7), do I have to buy a new full license then?

Has anybody experience with such a scenario?

I need to know this, before deciding to activate a license on a notebook, which I may not be able to use for a very long time, but which I temporarily need for some foto community activities.

Kind regards

Thomas


----------



## dj_paige (Mar 4, 2009)

tgutgu;385'7 said:
			
		

> As far as I know, I can install one Lightroom license on a desktop pc and a laptop, i.e. doing two activations on two machines.



Lightroom may be installed on any two computers you own, given certain conditions hold. See http://www.adobe.com/products/photoshoplightroom/faq/



			
				tgutgu;385'7 said:
			
		

> If I buy a new desktop pc next year, perhaps with a new operating system (Windows 7), do I have to buy a new full license then?



No. New computer or new operating system is not one of the conditions which prevents you from installing Lightroom on a 2nd computer.



			
				tgutgu;385'7 said:
			
		

> Has anybody experience with such a scenario?



Probably. I don't have such experience.


----------



## DonRicklin (Mar 4, 2009)

There is no 'Activation' (like Photoshop) with Lightroom. You can only use it on two machines (can be cross platform, same serial number), one machine at a time.

Don


----------



## Denis Pagé (Mar 4, 2009)

tgutgu;385'7 said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> As far as I know, I can install one Lightroom license on a desktop pc and a laptop, i.e. doing two activations on two machines.
> 
> ...


The rule is simple: Two installs distributed as follow:

One on desktop and one on laptop no concurrent use
One on desktop and one on desktop at another location no concurrent use.
For third computer: Either buy second licence or remove from one previous computer to install on new one.
You can remove from one computer to install to another as many times as you wish.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 4, 2009)

And of course if your new desktop replaces your current desktop, that'll be fine, as long as you uninstall it from the old desktop.


----------



## PatrickC (Mar 4, 2009)

I've just done this today as it happens. Upgraded from Win XP to Vista 64 on a zippy new machine.

Installing both PS CS4 and LR was straightforward. First, deactivate PS CS4 on the old machine, being careful that the check box to remove the activation number was ticked. Then uninstall CS4.

Installing on the new machine was straightforward, requiring the serial no's from CS4 and the previous CS3 (because CS4 was an upgrade). Then on-line registration. Both the 64-bit and the 32-bit versions were installed by Setup.

LR installed and re-registered on the new machine (64 bit version, of course) no problem. I haven't uninstalled it from the old machine yet, but I will do shortly. No need to deactivate or anything. I actually installed 2.3 from a download, using my 2.' serial number (plus the 1.' number because it was an upgrade). I haven't used it, but it opened my old catalogue from the HD which I moved to the new machine OK.

So be confident; if you want to move Adobe programs to a new machine it is straightforward and trouble-free - well, at least it was for me!

Once I've completed setting up the new machine I'll update my signature here.

Patrick Cunningham


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks for that good report Patrick... hope it all works well!!


----------



## scooter6175 (Mar 11, 2009)

*Just to make double sure*

Want to make sure that I can do this, I am in the military over in Iraq, looking to buy LR, using a trial copy right now, would like to purchase, at the time I am using a windows XP machine, as soon as I return home I plan to buy an Apple Mac book pro. I guess what I am getting at can I us the License from a windows machine on the new mac book?????


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi scooter, welcome to the forum!  Yes, that's quite right.


----------



## Denis Pagé (Mar 11, 2009)

Welcome to Lightroom Forums Scooter!

Just download the Mac version and put your activation number. Same one as for your windows version. You can also keep both installed Win/Mac and switch from one to the other... Transfering from one OS to the other is easy as the Catalogs are readable from both.


----------



## Brad Snyder (Mar 11, 2009)

Scooter, Welcome. Yes, the license permits that. There's no fuss and bother with de-authorization or the like. You just need to hold onto your original serial number for the reinstall. The actual install files have always been the same as the free download/trial versions. 

Generally, you're allowed non-simultaneous personal use of two installed copies, either Mac, PC, desktop or laptop in the various combinations. 

(a fellow citizen thanks you for serving...., keep your head up and your butt down....)

Edit: Wow, serious simul-posting.


----------



## Denis Pagé (Mar 11, 2009)

Brad Snyder said:


> Edit: Wow, serious simul-posting.


Or... Call it team work


----------

